# dual bone sword vs. lash whip bone sword



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

hey guys,

just want ur opinion on what the preferred weapons of choice out there for a cc orientated unit of tyranid warriors. 
i was tossing up using lash whip bone/sword or dual bone sword. both have there advantages.

for clarity, the unit consists of 4 warriors (either with dual bone swords OR lash whip bone sword) running with a Tyranid Prime (who has a lash whip and bone sword, which im pretty set on already) 
i would be versing mainly BA and orks

if u want to see the rest of the list that they will be playing in, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73134

was wondering wat u guys think on the matter:shout:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i would recomend Lash whips and Bone swords. Bone sword can still cause isntant death and the lash whipes mean you will always strike first or at the same time if you assault in combat. This keeps them uber powerful. That and i have killed Mehpiston a few tiems with this load out. The Dule Boneswords arn't that great excpet agianst multi-wound armys like Orc Nobs or other Tyranids (daemons would be but they all have eternal warrior i think)


----------



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

i was thinking that having lash whip and bone sword would be over kill versing orks cause i would be striking before most of them anyway, except when their on the charge, it would b at the same time. But i think it would be much better using it against the BA, so i can see what ur sayin. I think ill take the lash whips to be on the safe side with the BA and orks, cause these r the armies i usually verse. 
Thanks man for the help.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All daemons aere EW. 

I have used both configs, and frankly I find dual swords the better.

With I5 and adrenal glands, you hit most stuff first anyway, and dual swords are more effective than one.

GK Grand Master.

Mephiston.

SM Captain.

Ork Warboss.

All of these have fallen to my Warrior Prime, armed with dual boneswords. Though admittedly Mephiston did rape the poor guys brood of six before he was struck down...


----------



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

there is not too many units that i would b versing that would have more than 1 wound (some nobs and a few of the BA units). If i was versing souly orks dual sword ftw, but cause im gonna b versing a heaviky orientated BA list, i like the idea of striking before them to get there numbers down and reduce the model count of the enemy. 
But thats the dilemer, do i want to attak first and get their numbers down still with a chance of inflicting ID, or take a few hits then really break the guys with a few wounds?? Both r promising.
Still leaning towards lash


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Warrior Alpha with Lashwhip and Bonesword is very nice, infact, I'm not sure you need anything more than Rending Claws on the Brood. That's about 60 points of upgrades you're saving on, which could buy you a whole extra Warrior. 

Keep in mind if you blow through a unit in one turn, then you are open to shooting in your opponents turn. 

Say you're facing a unit of 10 Tac Marines (with fist, of course). You assualt with Alpha(LW&BS) plus 5 Warriors w/ Rending Claws, ensuring Alpha ends in B2B with the Fist. Alpha kills 3, Warriors rend 2, wounds cause 2 more failed saves. 7 Dead. 

Marine swings his fist, 2 attacks, 1 wound on the Alpha. Two Marines do squat to the warriors. MArine take Ld Test with -6, fail, get caught, take 6 No Retreat wounds, 2 Marines die. In the Marine turn, your Warriors can't get shot and then the Alpha chews on his Sarge.

If you'd taken 4 Warriors w/ Boneswords, you'd eat the unit alive (11-12 wounds) and then get shot to pieces in the Marine shooting phase.

Of course, I'm not saying that the more expensive options are bad, just the personally I find that the Alpha with a Bonesword and Bio-morph of some description make the unit scary enough in a melee. And I use shooty Warriors  

One of the best ways to find out is to just proxy a couple of combos and see what you like


----------



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

thats what i was going for, a really nuts cc unit!! 
i see what ur sayin bout finishing the assault too early and then getting shot bad. but i think in my context of versing a mainly a close combat orientated BA list, so not that much shooting power, and orks (no offence, but arnt known for their sharpshooting) im more comfortable with over doing it. 
but i will proxy up some units to get the feel first for it first. 
thanks for the feed back guys!!:victory:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

As one of my regular opponents is BA, I HIGHLY recommend the sword/lash combo. With any number of blood-crazed nutters heading towards you, knocking them down to I1 and THEN hitting them with the boneswords is priceless. I've armed my shrikes with the lash/sword combo and they make back their points in every game so far, ripping apart Termies DSing behind my lines, or a squad of Vanguard Veterans that tried to terminate my poor T-Fex...


----------



## Yousei (Nov 4, 2009)

For warriors - you want to keep them cheaper that LW/BS imo. You've already got a prime with LW - he'll knock 2-4 models down to I1. The warriors already pretty much strike first with their naturally high Init, so you're looking at how much damage you want to inflict. Too much, you get shot, too little, you get stuck in a combat for ages. Rending is a nice middle ground - boneswords will finish things a little early most of the time, regardless of lashwhips or not. I've settled on running 4-5 with deathspitters/scything, with a dual bonesword prime+devourer after a lot of experimentation, but theres a load of good variety out there to see what you like.

Shrikes are almost another story. they only ever want to spend one turn in combat so they get full advantage of their movement, and consolidation moves back into cover where possible. I run mine with dual boneswords and adrenal - pretty much equivalent to having lash whips, but i get more str for the only turn they'll be in combat


----------



## Badxample (Oct 18, 2010)

the LW won't knock 2-4 models I down to 1 imo.. it's base to base contact for it to work. LW's are best used by MC's who may be surrounded by squads trying to bring him down. Warriors I4 isn't that high to let them strike first. It's about on par with most decent squads and against BA's definately so. I say if you're set on using boneswords for your warriors like you seem to indicate, then do the LW/BS combo. However, i'm with the rest of the crowd, keep the warriors cheap rending claws and scying talons if you want them full cc. I'd kit toxin sacs over adrenal glands just because they're usefull in 2nd rounds of assaults and of course if you get charged first (as you aren't fleet.)

How do you plan on getting these guys across the board?


----------

